# Jamie Pierre killed in avalanche in Little Cottonwood Canyon, Utah



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Skier or not, this is so sad  

All those warren miller films, those insane cliff jumps in jackson and utah...


Avalanche near Snowbird kills professional skier | ksl.com


Please be safe guys.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Update:



> The 39-year-old triggered the avalanche at 2:30 p.m. while snowboarding in the South Chute in Gad Valley. The slide swept Pierre off a cliff, while his partner was uninjured. Pierre likely died from trauma, as the avalanche did not bury him


News: Jamie Pierre Dies in Utah Avalanche - Snowbird, UT, United States, Teton Gravity Research Blog post

Jamie Pierre Killed in Avalanche in Little Cottonwood Canyon, Utah Today

EDIT:

WTF!?



> The Utah Avalanche Center reported the depth of the soft slab was 14 inches to 20 inches and ran 150-feet wide. *According to the UAC site, neither Pierre nor his partner carried rescue gear or had formal avalanche training.*


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Jamie Pierre Killed in Avalanche in Little Cottonwood Canyon, Utah Today


dam that is very sad. That video in the blog link is killer.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Hey is the Snowbird off limits when closed?

vibes, very sad.


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

Very Sad news!

Condolences to his family and friends


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I find it hard to believe that Jamie Pierre didn't have any formal avalanche training. He's been filming in the backcountry for years. Pretty sure, due to the guides and others he's been out with, he's at least been through basic avy awareness. Regardless, it looks like a lot of bad decisions by lots of people in Wasatch yesterday. Unfortunately it took the life of one of the more entertaining snow athletes around. 

RIP Jaime.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> I find it hard to believe that Jamie Pierre didn't have any formal avalanche training. He's been filming in the backcountry for years. Pretty sure, due to the guides and others he's been out with, he's at least been through basic avy awareness. Regardless, it looks like a lot of bad decisions by lots of people in Wasatch yesterday. Unfortunately it took the life of one of the more entertaining snow athletes around.
> 
> RIP Jaime.


12 reported human caused slides on the same day he died and 2 large natural slab slides, so yea no a good day to be out riding in uncontrolled areas.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

We have a super shitty weaklayer right now and if you don't know avy skills I wouldn't get out in it. They closed Alta yesterday a little early to uphill since there were I think 4 slides inbounds with one resulting in a broken femur. We need a big storm to flush this layer. 

Snowbird and Alta are not closed to traffic early and late season, but they HAVE to be treated like BC. There are tons of people stomping around without gear which is silly, but this isn't the thread to talk about that.

This is a tragedy for sure and vibes to his wife and kids. 

Here is the preliminary report from Kowboy.
Accident: Gad Valley 11/13/2011 | Utah Avalanche Center


----------



## TexassSnow (Sep 21, 2011)

RIP Jaime, his gopro commercial was the bees tits, and he was an amazing athlete.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've created a thread to discuss early season dangers, decision making, and what ever else. So please leave your condolences here, but let's not douche up this thread with criticisms and words that can be seen as insensitive and hurtful to friends and family who might find this. 

Leave that to the thread I created. Be respectful please.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

^^^ That's not about me right?

This is such a tragedy. I didn't even knew Jamie was a snowboarder. I guess he was out just trying to float some pow with one of his bros.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not at all. It's just time after time we've seen these type of thread devolve over the course. I do think discussion over this incident is warranted, just not here.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I just read about this a few hours ago. Really sad to hear the news. RIP Jamie.


----------



## SLshredUT (Dec 17, 2010)

Incredibly sad for his family, friends and the snow community. I watched some videos of him, looks like he lived a rad life and was an awesome guy. RIP.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I found this whole thing crazy... there is no way a guy who's been out in the backcountry filming and hucking cliffs for like 15-20 years has no avy experience.

The saddest thing is for ever he was known as a crazy guy who drank and smoked himself into oblivion until getting his life together and cleaning up his act. It's always so tragic when things like this happen after all he went through and survived in his life.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

RIP Jamie..

when i 1st saw his world record cliff jump yrs back, i was floored that he survived that.
he Died doing what he loved at least.


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Didn't know him personally, but know people that did. Nothing but good things to say from those who knew him. My kids rode with him at moonlight through their freerire team a few times. He gave them posters and autographs. People around here were excited about having him around this season. Whole community is saddened. Too bad.


----------

